# No doors on restrooms for rated corridor



## Rick18071 (Jul 10, 2014)

2-A construstion, E use, 3 stories, not sprinklered (divied up in fre areas). Corridor is required and shown on plans one hour walls per 2009 IBC 1018.1. But they don't have any closing doors for the restrooms that lead into the corridor (just open doorways). Can they do that?


----------



## TheCommish (Jul 10, 2014)

does the rating carry through the bathrooms? Would you consider a large open are connected to the corridor that met the rating a problem?


----------



## cda (Jul 10, 2014)

I would,,, but think it is allowed


----------



## cda (Jul 10, 2014)

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/commercial-building-codes/9642-open-restrooms.html


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 11, 2014)

In the old SBCCi days, this was standard practice......


----------



## steveray (Jul 11, 2014)

My concern in that particular situation would be kids starting the trash cans, TP, and PT dispensers on fire and filling the corridors immediately with smoke....

And no offense BB, but, in the old days, lead and asbestos and PCB's were a good idea too....And in the new days PVC....


----------



## mark handler (Jul 11, 2014)

Fire rated doors not required per footnotes to table 714.2


----------



## cda (Jul 11, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> My concern in that particular situation would be kids starting the trash cans, TP, and PT dispensers on fire and filling the corridors immediately with smoke....And no offense BB, but, in the old days, lead and asbestos and PCB's were a good idea too....And in the new days PVC....


""""My concern in that particular situation would be kids starting the trash cans, TP, and PT dispensers on fire and filling the corridors immediately with smoke...""""

YEP


----------



## cda (Jul 11, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Fire rated doors not required per footnotes to table 705.1.2


Code check??


----------



## mark handler (Jul 11, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> Code check??


Code Book.

I've actually read it….


----------



## cda (Jul 11, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Code Book.I've actually read it….


2009 ibc

SECTION 705 EXTERIOR WALLS

705.1 General. Exterior walls shall comply with this section.

2012

SECTION 705 EXTERIOR WALLS

705.1 General.

Exterior walls shall comply with this section.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 11, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> 2009 ibc SECTION 705 EXTERIOR WALLS 705.1 General. Exterior walls shall comply with this section.
> 
> 2012 SECTION 705 EXTERIOR WALLS
> 
> 705.1 General.  Exterior walls shall comply with this section.


Typo see footnotes of

TABLE 714.2 OPENING PROTECTIVE FIRE-PROTECTION RATINGS

a.   For testing requirements, see Section 714.2.3.

b.   Two doors, each with a fire-protection rating of 1.5 hours, installed on opposite sides of the same opening in a fire wall, shall be deemed equivalent in fire-protection rating to one 3-hour fire door.

c.   Fire-rated bathroom/restroom doors are not required when opening onto fire-rated halls, corridors, exit access provided:

   (1) no other rooms open off of the bathroom/restroom, and

   (2) no gas or electric appliances other than electric hand dryers are located in the bathroom/restroom, and

   (3) the walls, partitions, floor and ceiling of the bathroom/restroom have a fire rating at least equal to the rating of the hall, corridor or exit access, and

   (4) the bathroom/restroom is not used for any other purpose than it is designed.

Read the code don't memorize the numbers


----------



## cda (Jul 11, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Typo see footnotes ofTABLE 714.2 OPENING PROTECTIVE FIRE-PROTECTION RATINGS
> 
> a.   For testing requirements, see Section 714.2.3.
> 
> ...


Ok I give up

What year edition??

What state edition?? Or plain jane IBC??


----------



## north star (Jul 11, 2014)

*& = &*





> "But they don't have any closing doors for the restrooms that lead into the corridor(just open doorways). Can they do that?"


Yes they can !........See Section 1023.3 in the `12 IBC........Thecorridors must be constructed in accordance with Section

707 or 711 or both [  also in the `12 IBC  ].

The open restroom would then become part of the fire area

[ travel distances,  ...MOE requirements, etc.   ].



*& = &*


----------



## cda (Jul 11, 2014)

north star said:
			
		

> *& = &*
> 
> Yes they can !........See Section 1023.3 in the `12 IBC........The
> 
> ...


No

Exit passageway


----------



## north star (Jul 11, 2014)

*& = &*

My mistake* **cda***.......Wrong code section.........Section 1018 is

for Corridors......Since Rick' application is not sprinkled, ...the walls,

ceilings & floors would need be to be at least 1 hr. rated.

*& = &*


----------



## cda (Jul 11, 2014)

Ok people

Code check please, I am leaving


----------



## SAT (Jul 11, 2014)

Can a restroom be considered as part of a rated corridor enclosure?

2012 Section 1020.1 an exit shall not be used for any purpose that interferes with its function as a means of egress. If restrooms are considered part of the corridor enclosure would they interfere with its function? I do not think so unless they violate Section 1018.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 11, 2014)

You got me a mixed up. This is what my 2009 IBC says:

714.2 Installation. Fire-resistant joint systems shall be securely installed in or on the joint for its entire length so as not to dislodge, loosen or otherwise impair its ability to accommodate expected building movements and to resist the passage of fire and hot gases.

or do you mean table 715.4. my code book doesn't have the same footnotes:

a. Two doors, each with a fire protection rating of 11/2 hours, installed on opposite sides of the same opening in a fire wall, shall be deemed equivalent in fire protection rating to one 3-hour fire door.

b. For testing requirements, see Section 715.4.3.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 11, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> Ok I give upWhat year edition??
> 
> What state edition?? Or plain jane IBC??


state edition


----------



## steveray (Jul 11, 2014)

A corridor is exit access...not an exit....



			
				SAT said:
			
		

> Can a restroom be considered as part of a rated corridor enclosure? 2012 Section 1020.1 an exit shall not be used for any purpose that interferes with its function as a means of egress. If restrooms are considered part of the corridor enclosure would they interfere with its function? I do not think so unless they violate Section 1018.


----------



## north star (Jul 11, 2014)

*& ` ` ` &*



If I were to receive a design whereas restrooms were located off of a corridor

without doors,  ...it would be my interpretation that all vertical & horizontal

components of the restroom would have to match the rating of the corridor

to which they would be directly associated with........I believe that Table

1018.1 [ in the `12 IBC  ] provides the code guidance to allow for this design.

Also, I would not consider restrooms to be intervening spaces either [ *RE:*

Section 1018.6 - Corridor continuity  ].

FWIW, ...if doors were included for the restrooms, then they too would

have to match the rating of the corridor.  

*( ~ ~ ~ )*


----------



## JPohling (Jul 11, 2014)

they could run the rating around the restrooms and use non rated push/pull doors if they wanted some privacy doors


----------



## SAT (Jul 14, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> A corridor is exit access...not an exit....


I agree they can be part of exit access but can also be part of an exit.  This is a rated corridor so I am thinking exit…

Exit – portion of an exit route that is generally separated from other areas to provide a protected way of travel to the exit discharge.


----------



## steveray (Jul 14, 2014)

CORRIDOR. An enclosed exit access component that defines and provides a path of egress travel to an exit.


----------



## cda (Jul 14, 2014)

If you use un-amended code,

I would say rated doors are required


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 14, 2014)

2013 is current CBC.

Consider the restrooms if open to the corridor, as similar to reception areas that are allowed as alcoves of corridor systems if they are rated similar to the corridor construction.


----------



## cda (Jul 14, 2014)

ADAguy said:
			
		

> 2013 is current CBC.Consider the restrooms if open to the corridor, as similar to reception areas that are allowed as alcoves of corridor systems if they are rated similar to the corridor construction.


Forgot what state op is in


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 15, 2014)

"OP" ? CBC is CA


----------



## cda (Jul 15, 2014)

op = original post

forgot what state rick practices in??


----------

